# NGTE Anechoic Chamber Feb 2018



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

*Noise Test Facility’s Anechoic Chamber-National Gas Turbine Establishment (NGTE Pyestock)*



*A little history…*


This unique industrial site, part of the Royal Aircraft Establishment (RAE), once sat nestled within the secluded woodlands of the Hampshire countryside. Its development and construction began in 1949, and was the home of one of the world’s leading facilities into the research and design of the gas turbine/jet engines. Amongst its many significant contributions towards British engineering includes the design and testing of the engines for the “V” bomber, Harrier and Tornado aircraft. Pyestock’s air plant and custom cells facilities allowed a Concord engine to fly at Mach 2 from the safety of the ground. 





Before demolition this was a truly fascinating place to explore, with its mazes of colossal sky blue pipes that snaked around the then silent site, which were once alive with the roar of gushing air. Sadly the buildings no longer stand, and the Pye playground is but a distant memory (last week is a distant memory for me), now the only surviving slice of Pye is the glorious Anechoic Chamber. 

I have often explored sites under demolition, just to see how the remaining buildings earmarked for redevelopment have survived, but for some reason I couldn’t bring myself to witness the dismantling of these bizarre structures, once I had heard demolition was under way I just felt I couldn’t go back again…until now. Like a phoenix rising from the ashes, this little box of treasures appeared on the scene last year. Through the grapevine I had heard it had been sealed up, until a recent pic from MR revealed it maybe possible once more, so I just had to give it a try. To be honest I didn’t hold much luck in getting inside, so I left my kit in the car as it was pouring down with rain and headed off into the woods. I had told myself that this was to be one of my “recces”, that way I had kind of prepared myself that I wasn’t going to get inside but was merely gathering info for a “real visit”…it’s my way of dealing with disappointment hahaha. However, to my total surprise after a little wander around the site I soon found myself inside this most surreal space. It took a couple of minutes for my eyes to adjust to the darkness, but once they did I was amazed by its almost alien structures. I had to share my good fortunes lol, as I have no social media presence or social skills I sent out a few texts to give some folks the heads up, as I knew peeps would love to see this place 


Here are a few pics from 2012 that show my favorite part of the site, its extensive and extremely arousing pipe network…so get off xhamster and have a look at some real porn…



2012 408 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





2012 354 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





2012 267 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





2012 256 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





2012 217 (2) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





2012 213 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





2012 124 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




2012 033 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




2012 093 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




2012 075 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

hmmmmm…I'm in the naughty chair again



*After that little trip down memory lane, now for some more recent pics…*




pyestock 090 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Wet wedges left out in the rain…purely functional apparatus, I am rather fascinated by these peculiar spikes! They are mounted onto a base frame in groups of 3 and cover the entire floor, walls and ceiling of the chamber




pyestock 072 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Sheltering from the rain



pyestock 153 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 174 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 146 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 129 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 099 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 108 copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 096 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 075 (2) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





pyestock 051 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





pyestock 076 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





pyestock 023 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





pyestock 042 copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

The bases of 3 acoustic wedges form a single unit 610mm square. The wedges are made from bonded glass fibre and covered with a steel mesh




pyestock 035 (3) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Central upstream airflow intake pipe. The yellow metal poles on the right are moveable microphone booms.



pyestock 035 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

The acoustic wedges are arranged so that each wedge peak edges are at 90 right angles to each other for the best sound absorption




pyestock 015 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 040 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 046 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

To give an example of the scale of the place, you can see jsp in the downstream exhaust collector inlet. I’m not really too sure how tall jsp is in reality, as I only tend to see him climbing on top of things, I've never seen him standing on the floor.




pyestock 175 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Crumpled spikes




pyestock 075 (3) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 064 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Getting down low with the spikes…



pyestock 095 copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Wedges take on a different appearance when lit with LED lights, they look much colder and take on a stone-like appearance, hmmmmm….




pyestock 097 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Some soft spikes




pyestock 111 (2) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Straps and spikes, I’m getting out of my depth…



pyestock 181 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Looks like one of them is goin on its hols




pyestock 196 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Hope you’re not fed up with them yet…I have them from many different angles and under different lighting, bear with me please, I’m not obsessed…




pyestock 198 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 183 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

They are with you in spirit in this shot




pyestock 124 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Oh look loads more of them




pyestock 046 (2) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Acoustically lined exhaust duct…yooou want some?




pyestock 031 (2) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 035 (2) by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Everywhere deserves a lonely chair




pyestock 145 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Low frequency exhaust splitters…ooOoh yeah give it to me




pyestock 028 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Brewtal and Gromr performing the opening sequences of their artistically complex contemporary dance performance that will be delivered to secca upon their arrival.



pyestock 109 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Fan silencers/exhaust extractor fans



pyestock 125 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Movable microphone surrounded by the high frequency splitters on the right and the low frequency on the left.




pyestock 133 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 138 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




pyestock 184 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


So thanks for taking a look folks, I hope you all look at triangles differently from now on


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 19, 2018)

Cracking pictures! This is one place that I regret not getting my arse in gear to see whilst it was all still there in all it's glorY!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 19, 2018)

Your pics are absolutely stunning! Cannot thank you enough for the heads up, and it was great when you snuck in when I was there with Grom haha! The shadow pic of the three of us was a great idea!


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2018)

By far the most surreal place I've ever been. Is it next for demo or is it being saved for some reason?


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 19, 2018)

No point in me doing a post of almost identical pics so I will post 2 different ones of mine here because I'm a hijacking bastard


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 19, 2018)

That is beautiful..I just missed out on the original site and same with this chamber i was so gutted.you have some beautiful shots there p.v..you can never get enough of them wedges


----------



## mookster (Mar 19, 2018)

Pyestock in it's prime is still my favourite location in the world, period. I'd class it up there with places like ROF Bishopton and Cane Hill as the best of it's kind, of a kind that will never again exist.

I was so gutted to find the chamber sealed when I went a month or so back - and for those wondering, it is still sealed now as of the last intel I got.



krela said:


> By far the most surreal place I've ever been. Is it next for demo or is it being saved for some reason?



I'd imagine it'll be demolished when they work out what they want to do with the land, it's currently used for storing both new cars and scrappage scheme vehicles as well as being used for film sets etc. There is also one sole active building left next to this one which hasn't moved out, although it's basically a modern metal shed.


----------



## smiler (Mar 19, 2018)

Fascinating, loved it, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Well there's a weeny bit left def worth a look at RichPDG


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

No probs Brewtal ur most welcome! I believe in creating a good karma feel about urbexin, helpin each other out and not takin the piss, the scene seems to attract a lot of huge egos and dick swingin muppets that I can't be arsed with...if your genuine I enjoy helpin


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

krela said:


> By far the most surreal place I've ever been. Is it next for demo or is it being saved for some reason?



It kinda appears that its been held back from demo at the moment as its the only Pye part left within a sea of a concrete car 
park/storage facility. If I hear demo is occurring I'd better get down there with a barrow to save a few spikes


----------



## Gromr (Mar 20, 2018)

Brilliant photos! Such an interesting place this, certainly a unique location. Biggest in Europe isn't it?

It was a great day out! Thanks for the fright too, got me terrified for a moment when you walked in Haha.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 20, 2018)

Ditto, some excellent pics there Vacant, really vibrant.
Another one I would of loved to see!


----------



## Echo Seven (Mar 20, 2018)

Really great shots, every time I think of Pystock I'm gutted I never got there, it was stunning.


----------



## greenotribe29 (Mar 20, 2018)

wow I'm new to this site but if this is the sort of thing to expect you wont keep me away.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

Gromr123 said:


> Brilliant photos! Such an interesting place this, certainly a unique location. Biggest in Europe isn't it?
> 
> It was a great day out! Thanks for the fright too, got me terrified for a moment when you walked in Haha.



haha...I was gona turn the lights off and grab you by the ankle if you hadn't of seen me come in


----------



## HughieD (Mar 22, 2018)

That's a stunner mate. Really unique place and you capture it perfectly.


----------



## Malenis (Mar 22, 2018)

I like this ALOT!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Mar 22, 2018)

greenotribe29 said:


> wow I'm new to this site but if this is the sort of thing to expect you wont keep me away.



I fear you are going to be very disappointed, this is a 1 in 5000 kind of place.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 23, 2018)

krela said:


> I fear you are going to be very disappointed, this is a 1 in 5000 kind of place.



That is true; however your hard work in providing this site Krela, attracts people who go out of their way to find places and post the most factual and interesting reports. One gets a fantastic mix of 'explores' on here and whilst it would be foolhardy for me to personally carry on exploring these days; the standard on here, allows this armchair participant to still enjoy the hobby!


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> That is true; however your hard work in providing this site Krela, attracts people who go out of their way to find places and post the most factual and interesting reports. One gets a fantastic mix of 'explores' on here and whilst it would be foolhardy for me to personally carry on exploring these days; the standard on here, allows this armchair participant to still enjoy the hobby!



I echo your sentiments DS, the young'uns make a fair job of keeping it interesting


----------



## Rubex (Mar 28, 2018)

Yay! I can finally comment lol! I know I've already told you, but this report is amazing, and so are your pictures. It's such an interesting place. I love the shot of you, Brewtal and Gromr!


----------



## mookster (Mar 28, 2018)

krela said:


> I fear you are going to be very disappointed, this is a 1 in 5000 kind of place.



I'd say more like one of a kind personally, considering what used to be there...


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 28, 2018)

...'king awesome.


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 30, 2018)

nice work...Only got here once but was an epic place..


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 5, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Yay! I can finally comment lol! I know I've already told you, but this report is amazing, and so are your pictures. It's such an interesting place. I love the shot of you, Brewtal and Gromr!



Hahaha thanx Rubex


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 5, 2018)

greenotribe29 said:


> wow I'm new to this site but if this is the sort of thing to expect you wont keep me away.



Sadly these sorts of places don't come up as often as we would all like...but keep an eye on posts here as some folks but some great places up


----------

